# ARAMCO-Welding Requirements for API Tanks



## سيد صلاح الصاوى (7 أبريل 2009)

*This standard specifies the welding requirements for shop and field fabrication, repair, or modification of tanks designed and built to API STD 650 and API STD 620 and repaired to API STD 653. These requirements are in addition to the requirements of the API Codes and ASME SEC IX. For materials other than P-No. 1 or P-No. 8 and for API STD 620 App. Q tanks, the application shall be reviewed by Consulting Services Department to determine if additional requirements need to be specified.*

*1.2 Additional requirements may be contained in Scopes of Work, Drawings, or other Instructions or Specifications pertaining to specific items of work.*

*1.3 Any reference to Consulting Services Department (CSD) shall be interpreted as the CSD Welding Specialist or a representative designated by CSD.*

1.4 This entire standard may be attached to and made a part of purchase orders


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (7 أبريل 2009)

Plz
if you can to put all ARAMCO standards under one file or section 

thanx again for all efforts


----------



## mnci (7 أبريل 2009)

شكرا اخى الفاضل
http://carsnology.blogspot.com


----------



## سامح 2010 (12 مايو 2009)

جزاكم الله خيرا وجعله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------

